# What is the "New Perspective on Paul?"



## SoldierOfTheRock (Sep 5, 2004)

What exactly is the new perspective on Paul, and what does it mean theologically?


----------



## govols (Sep 5, 2004)

john_Mark on the board would be a good person to ask. Very knowledgeable.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 5, 2004)

Best p[lace to look is:

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/new_perspective.html


----------



## govols (Sep 5, 2004)

Fred,

[quote:e02b73e721]Best p[lace to look is: 

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/new_perspective.html[/quote:e02b73e721]

Nuther great place.  

Endless reading there. :book: 

Even if they are mainly paedo. JUST KIDDING. God bless 'em. Oops, sorry did it again.


----------



## openairboy (Sep 5, 2004)

[quote:8448bf634f="SoldierOfTheRock"]What exactly is the new perspective on Paul, and what does it mean theologically?[/quote:8448bf634f]

Hello, if you want your info straight from the horses mouth, then perusing the material at www.thepaulpage.com will be a valuable resource. There is plenty of material on the NPP and you have primary sources to find out what they actually say about their position.

openairboy


----------



## Monergism (Sep 6, 2004)

J. Ligon Duncan has an excellent introduction to the New Perspective on Paul:

http://www.christianity.com/partner.../0,,PTID307086|CHID559376|CIID1660662,00.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 6, 2004)

Last month's issue of modern reformation was on Covenant Confusion. It primarily dealt witht he federal vision but did have some second hand material on NT Wright.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Sep 11, 2004)

i am not farmilair with modern reformation ? link please??


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.modernreformation.org/mrtoc070804.htm


----------



## AnonymousRex (Feb 4, 2005)

To answer your question, "new perspectivism" is the idea that Paul was not addressing soteriology in his epistles (in other words, when Luther was producing his commentary on Romans, he read his debate with the Catholics over justification into the text); rather, he was attacking his fellow Jews for their racism, that is, their refusal to recognize that the promises of the covenant are extended to all people, not simply Jews. This "perspective" is "new" because it has heretofore been absent in every historical work of systematic theology. Also, many of those who believe in the "new perspective" cast a shadow of doubt over the doctrine of imputed righteousness. They believe that Christ bore our sins on the cross, thus expiating our sin and propitiating God's wrath against us, but they do not believe that his obedience to the Law is reckoned to our account. That is up to us. Looks like we're all screwed.

One thing you should notice about those who have this "new perspective" is their remarkable inability to give you a straight answer to any question you ask about their theology. They'll never say, "yes, THAT is the new perspective." It will always be "yes" with an "if", "no" with a "but" or "not exactly", and they will tell you that this semantic dodging establishes the intellectual depth - and therefore veracity - of their theology. It's all a crock if you ask me.









[Edited on 5-2-2005 by AnonymousRex]


----------

